# 2017 kkf fantasy football league



## panda (Aug 11, 2017)

yo commish, lets get our league rolling again? same teams?


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 11, 2017)

which kind of football is this?


----------



## panda (Aug 12, 2017)

murcan


----------



## panda (Aug 20, 2017)

heerrrrroooo??


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like someone reactivate the league today?

I'm in for another if it get off the ground


----------



## labor of love (Aug 21, 2017)

Sure whatever I'm in. But free leagues are lame.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 21, 2017)

Game on


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 21, 2017)

My showing in this league has been pathetic, but sure.


----------



## Adirondack (Aug 21, 2017)

I think I'm going to sit this year out, guys.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 21, 2017)

I reactivated the league. Hopefully we have enough players. If anybody wants in that didn't play last year post here and you can take over the team of somebody who is dropping out.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 1, 2017)

Draft this Sunday night sound good?

Anybody want Adirondack's spot?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 1, 2017)

Cool. Sunday works for me.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Sep 2, 2017)

works for me, let's do it !!


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 2, 2017)

Sunday night it is, I will have to google what football is before we do this


----------



## panda (Sep 2, 2017)

Chucks if nobody fills in just have it autodrafted and you control roster until we find someone.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2017)

Just set it for 10:30 EST tonight.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2017)

This better not be an autodraft league.


----------

